# Eine Tabellen-Frage



## Inoxx_QM (19. April 2001)

Hallo Leute,

kann man eigentlich auch Tabellen an einer oder mehreren Stellen unsichtbar machen?
Also ich meine das wie folgt, dass also ein schöner Rahmen ist und z.B. Links aber alles offen ist!
Geht das?
Cya


----------



## Quentin (19. April 2001)

*Planet Tutorials - Dort wird dir geholfen!*

naja, ok, sorry, das muss sein 

deine frage war nicht ganz eindeutig formuliert, daher mein lösungsvorschlag wie ich denke das dus willst (man hab ich in letzter zeit einen schei* satzbau...)

- tabelle mit der gewünschten farbe im hintergrund
- table data die durchsichtig sein soll (spalte,  *<td>*) mit der hintergrundfarbe der html-file als *bgcolor*

boah hey, keine ahnung ob das jez verständlich war, wie wärst mit nem ascii art?

*******
*X*||||*
*X*||||*
*X*||||*
*******

also wo ein *X* ist die hintergrundfarbe der html datei einsetzen....

so hab ich das verstanden, poste mal das was du wolltest *g*

[EDITED CONTENT]
hm... unsichtbar ist optisch das gleiche wie die farbe die der hintergrund sowieso hat.... ok, ich hoff jez bist du nicht noch mehr verwirrt.. sorry, bin noch nich ganz munter
[END EDITED CONTENT]

bis dann
[Editiert von Quentin am 19.04.2001 um 08:04]


----------



## Inoxx_QM (19. April 2001)

*Planet Tutorials - Warum nicht?*

Hallo Quentin,

Hast du ein Problem damit?
Ich meine, das ist auch meine Seite dort und warum darf ich die nicht linken?! Das machen doch fast alle hier, ihr Seite hier unter en Posts zu setzen, oder nicht? 

--

Also so ganz verstanden habe ich dich jetzt wirklich nicht! Sorry... 
Ähm, ich möchte also mit einer Tabelle einen Rahmen machen, wo dann im Prinzip der ganze Text rin soll.
Normaler Weise schreibt man den ja einfach so hin. *lol*

So...jetzt will ich aber noch ein paar Grafiken einbinden, sonst ist es zu langweilig.
Aber dafür muss an einer (oder mehreren) kein Rand (von der Tabelle) sein.
Ok, wär ja kein Problem...*Boarder, CellSpace,...* auf Null. Aber *es soll ja nur auf einer Seite* kein Rand sein, auf den anderen ja.

Verstehst du, wie ich das meine?
Cya

..:: Inoxx ::..


----------



## Quentin (19. April 2001)

nö, ich hab kein problem damit, im gegenteil, ich finds lustig 

--

ok, jez hab ich es schon halbwegs verstanden... mach doch einfach zwei tabellen draus, links die ohne rahmen rechts die mit....

oder hab ichs noch immer nicht gecheckt???


----------



## Inoxx_QM (19. April 2001)

*Da gibts n Prob!*

Hallo Quentin,



> nö, ich hab kein problem damit, im gegenteil, ich finds lustig.



Na gut...aber was ist daran lustig?

--

Hmm...kann ich mal versuchen.
Aber da gibts n Problem...ich habe nämlich alles mit Prozent statt mit Pixeln formatiert.
Meinst du nicht, dass es da zu verschiebungen kommt?
Cya


----------



## Quentin (19. April 2001)

prozent bei tabellen (und auch bei frames) ist IMO nie gut, höchstens wenn du ner tabelle 100% gibst, sonst ist es nur nervig.... aber die größenangaben kann man ja leicht ändern


----------



## Inoxx_QM (19. April 2001)

*Wieso nicht?*

Hallo Quentin,

warum ist das nicht gut?
Ich meine, so passt es sich dem Bildschirm bzw. der Auflösung an.

Schau dir mal das Rohdesign an und sage, wie du es findest.
Also den Aufbau...ist nämlich in " % " !
http://www.inoxx.de

Cya


----------



## Quentin (19. April 2001)

*unter umständen* kann das layout durcheinander geraten

ich mach es immer so, das spalten wo ich weiß das sie eine gleichbleibende breite haben (zb menü breite 200) in pixel angebe, der rest wird sowieso ausgefüllt wenn ich nix angebe und die große tabelle 100% hat...

is ja wirklich blöd zu erklären *g*


----------



## Inoxx_QM (19. April 2001)

*Hmmm...mal sehen!*

Hallo Quentin,

wenn du meinst!
Ich werde es mal damit probieren.
Allerdings die elleganteste Lösung ist es wohl auch net, oder?
Aber die Anordnung auf meiner Page ist doch so in Ordnung, oder nicht?
Cya


----------



## M@DZG@ (6. September 2003)

Hallo Quentin. Mit Hilfe von CSS (Cascading Style Sheets) kannst den einzelnen Seiten eines Tabellenrahmens verschiedene Farben zuweisen und zwar wie folgt (Ich habe dies in mehrere Schritte 1. , 2. unterteilt) :

 1.) Für den Fall, dass du nicht weißt , wie man eine entsprechende Datei erstellt : 
Öffne deinen Texteditor, oder ein entsprechendes Programm und füge dort folgenden Code ein (texte in /* */ sind Kommentare): 

.tablestyle {

/*optional configurations
	color : #CCCCCC;
	background-color: #222222;
	font-size : 9px;
	font-family: Tahoma;
	font-weight: bold;
	text-transform: uppercase;
	text-decoration: underline;
	background-image: url(images/tablebgl.gif);
	background-repeat: no-repeat;
	background-position: left left;
	text-align: left;
	text-indent: 80px;
	padding: 2px;
*/
/*Hier beginnen die für dich wichtigen Einstellungen*/
	border-top: 1px solid #000000;
	border-right: 1px solid #ff0000;
	border-bottom: 1px solid #000000;
	border-left: 1px solid #000000;
/*Ich habe hier einer Seite eine andere Farbe gegeben, als dem Rest. Du musst also nur einer Seite der Tabelle, die Hintergrundfarbe zuweisen um sie sozusagen unsichtbar erscheinen zu lassen*/

}

Diese Datei speicherst du jetzt z.B. unter style.css .

2) Implementierung der CSS-Datei in die Homepage (die wichtigsten Dinge in Rot) : 

<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<link href="tabletest.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css"> 
</head>

<body>

<table width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" class="tablemainpart">
  <tr>
    <td>adfdjaja</td>
  </tr>
</table>

</body>
</html>

Nun sollte es Funktionieren, du hast eine Tabelle, in der du jeder einzelnen Seite eine beliebige Farbe zuweisen kannst. Mit ein bisschen Tüftelei und Geschick kannst du auch jeder Spalte oder Zeile einen anderen Style zuweisen.

Bei fragen : 

=M=


----------



## Mark (6. September 2003)

Hi!

Es lohnt sich immer ein Blick in SelfHTML


----------



## Tim C. (6. September 2003)

Und vorallem lohnt sich immer ein Blick auf das DATUM des letzten Posts. Meine Güte, der ist über zwei Jahre alt .... god damnit...


----------



## Mark (6. September 2003)

Hi!

@Tim: Aber es wird doch immer gewünscht vor dem Posten die Suche Funktion zu nutzen! Da ist es doch fein, daß der nächste "Sucher" nun sogar eine Lösung erhält...


----------



## M@DZG@ (6. September 2003)

Außerdem kann's ja immer mal vorkommen, dass irgendwer anders das noch gebrauchen kann .... allerdings hätte ich wirklich mal aufs Datum schaun sollen


----------

